# Heart of a Champion



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe Bryant and the Lakers showed why they are Champs Period.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Agreed.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Kobe pulled it out. no doubt about that.

However, i'm not gonna make any predictions after one game. The Lakers seem to be breaking out of the slump, though.

I still like Dallas for the Title, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

lakers fans it looks like you can be proud of your team again. that really was a great comeback. but i think even you should be mad at the officiating at the end of the game. they should have at least let the comeback be just the team instead of making some bad calls. when it was 100-97 bradley got a rebound and a guy slapped his arm and knocked the ball away. a few plays later finley gets contact with horry going for a rebound and horry gets two shots. they should have not called either or both guys should have gotten shots. then the george giving lafrenz a big bear hug from behind. jump ball? no way. it was great that the lakers come back but the refs always seem to ruin games like this. why couldn't they just call it even so the players could have full control of the game. and any dallas fans on here should feel cheated.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Does Madsen club alot? He dances alot, and pretty well.

-Petey


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Un-freakin'-believable. 

Greatest comeback in NBA history from a half. Amazing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> when it was 100-97 bradley got a rebound and a guy slapped his arm and knocked the ball away. a few plays later finley gets contact with horry going for a rebound and horry gets two shots. they should have not called either or both guys should have gotten shots. then the george giving lafrenz a big bear hug from behind. jump ball? no way. it was great that the lakers come back but the refs always seem to ruin games like this. why couldn't they just call it even so the players could have full control of the game. and any dallas fans on here should feel cheated.


I feel cheated, but the Mavs did let them back, have to give it to the Lakers...

-Petey


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I just want to say that I don't think the Lakers will rip threw the league after this win, they will still have medicore stretches where they look like a lottery team. But they will win over 50 games and pick up their intensity when the playoffs hit, which is what I've been saying all along.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

They put Dallas in a position they weren''t familiar with. The Lakers are used to being down big and rallying not to this degree but they don't panic or get rattled. Dallas just got away from their offense. Its just one game but the Lakers have the one intangible that being able to adapt to any circumstance having experienced every type of situation . Thats why I believe the Kings are more adept to dealing in pressure situations they've been through more than Dallas. This is just a loss for the Mavs but for the Lakers it COULD be a turning point we'll see. 


First Time all season I saw the Champion Lakers play.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> They put Dallas in a position they weren''t familiar with. The Lakers are used to being down big and rallying not to this degree but they don't panic or get rattled. Dallas just got away from their offense. Its just one game but the Lakers have the one intangible that being able to adapt to any circumstance having experienced every type of situation . Thats why I believe the Kings are more adept to dealing in pressure situations they've been through more than Dallas. This is just a loss for the Mavs but for the Lakers it COULD be a turning point we'll see.
> 
> 
> First Time all season I saw the Champion Lakers play.


Frankly I think the only team that can handle pressure situations is the Lakers. They haven't been the champs for 3 years straight because of superior talent. The Spurs, Kings and Blazers are all chokers, and it looks like the Mavs might be chokers as well despite the presence of one of the greatest clutch players in NBA history in Nick the Quick.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It certainly was the miraculous comeback that I said they needed.

They did show that they had the heart of champions tonight, but can they continue to show that passion and effort that they showed in the fourth quarter, throughout the rest of the season?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> lakers fans it looks like you can be proud of your team again. that really was a great comeback. but i think even you should be mad at the officiating at the end of the game. they should have at least let the comeback be just the team instead of making some bad calls. when it was 100-97 bradley got a rebound and a guy slapped his arm and knocked the ball away. a few plays later finley gets contact with horry going for a rebound and horry gets two shots. they should have not called either or both guys should have gotten shots. then the george giving lafrenz a big bear hug from behind. jump ball? no way. it was great that the lakers come back but the refs always seem to ruin games like this. why couldn't they just call it even so the players could have full control of the game. and any dallas fans on here should feel cheated.


I don't feel cheated. One thing a game like this shows the Mavs is that they must have defensive rotations for the full 48 minutes, not 36.

Congratulations to the Lakers on the greatest comeback in regular season play!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Frankly I think the only team that can handle pressure situations is the Lakers. They haven't been the champs for 3 years straight because of superior talent. The Spurs, Kings and Blazers are all chokers, and it looks like the Mavs might be chokers as well despite the presence of one of the greatest clutch players in NBA history in Nick the Quick.


Kinda feeling that way too, The Lakers just don't wilt under the pressure . This sends a message to the league that the Lakers are still the team to beat. Every game like this I see of Kobe the more appreciation I have for his game, the kid just keeps plugging away and always steps it up in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This reminds of a couple of games the Mavericks blew against the Kings in their playoff series last season...they had controlled the game for three quarters and then went south.

I agree, Rifleman, the team must learn from tough losses...as the Lakers have done over the past three seasons.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't feel cheated. One thing a game like this shows the Mavs is that they must have defensive rotations for the full 48 minutes, not 36.
> ...


Your Mavs did play an excellent 3 quarters though. You were wiping the Lakers OUT!

You guys almost had me worried


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

what a game!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

With the bad start and all, It seems like it's been a while since I've last jumped around and enjoyed an exciting Laker Game. Tonights game brought back the good times and NBA excitement. The Lakers played very poor during the first half and they slowly chipped away, Kobe was Kobe taking over and making the big shots. I'm hoping this would be the wake up call, A long year and they need to play with the intensity they had tonight. Great comeback by the Champs


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

they celebrated like they were the champs! at last a win!


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

i'm not singling out this one thread cause i dont see it much here, but i think its kinda funny how lakers fans keep posting posts that kinda seem like they are trying to rub this victory in the face of non-laker fans, saying "I told you so!!!", but instead of meeting resistance they are meeting people who are agreeing with them on the great game that the lakers played this night.

i dont know, just a comment.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

i was sarcastic! come on! me rooting for the laker! no way! man i wanna leave this city i'm sick of hearing all about the lakers!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hear of a Champion!

Do you know something?

I love this team, they never stop to amaze me.

I'm not saying this just because they won..Ok, probably I am but who cares...I will always love this team.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

This is why Tracy McGrady, Allen Iverson, KG, Duncan, and whoever else you want to say is not as good as KOBE. THERE IS NOBODY ELSE IN THE LEAGUE THAT CAN DO WHAT HE DOES!! 

*Who says KB cant' carry a team?* 
Did they watch tonite. This isn't the only time either. He does it consistently whenever they need him. There is no stopping Mr. Clutch. How many times has he dragged this team to victory?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't feel cheated. One thing a game like this shows the Mavs is that they must have defensive rotations for the full 48 minutes, not 36.
> ...


Thanks for the classy post. I will say that NVE is underrated-he was on fire! All the trade talks involving him should be shot down..you need to keep this guy!

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

man i am a kobe hater but its hard to hate him after watching that game. it was not beautiful,
it was SPECTACULAR. makes me wish that it was kobe who was traded for rice, not eddie jones, and then it was kobe who was traded to miami for mashburn and pj brown, not eddie jones.

i was laughting my *** off on him when he was being shut down, but then could only be happy for LA when he got the win.

i am a HUGE MJ fan, and i did see some Mj in Kobe last night (but only in the 4th quarter hehehe) t-mac, better than kobe or not, does not play like mj. kobe ont he other hand, does. doesnt mean t-mac is not more effective ont he court than kobe, i believe he is.

but kobe is better off with shaq than without, i dont think this comeback would have beed possible if the big guy was not int he middle. his presence gives all the open loks for the role players and making shots gives them their confidence.

kobe is terrific, he's the emotional leader of LA, the one to winthe games down the stretch (ask San Antonio, they know about it). shaq is the consistant productiona nd permanent threat and hte one who makes his teammates better indirectly (they get the open looks).

yeh well' thats all i gotta say and this game is makin a kobe hater become a kobe respector (if it means anything  )


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> they celebrated like they were the champs!



Ummmm......that's exactly what they are - CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> they celebrated like they were the champs! at last a win!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That's a good one FOXYboy...hello the Lakers ARE the champs.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> man i am a kobe hater but its hard to hate him after watching that game. it was not beautiful,
> it was SPECTACULAR. makes me wish that it was kobe who was traded for rice, not eddie jones, and then it was kobe who was traded to miami for mashburn and pj brown, not eddie jones.
> 
> ...



Kobe is a great player and his present and past performances during crunch time (in general) says it all. I'm sure many of the Kobe haters out there may not like who he is, but they'll admitt, he's always playing at 100% and a true competitor of the game.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

You have to love the way Devean George has grown during the three championships. His heart and love for the game is enormous. Did you see the way he celebrated after hitting the big three and getting the final rebound? He just makes you smile. Mark Madsen was grasping Samaki Walkers' arm and jumping up and down at the buzzer. What a game!


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

heart of a champion was from the houston rockets! that's why there is such a word as ORIGINALITY! GOD!


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> This is why Tracy McGrady, Allen Iverson, KG, Duncan, and whoever else you want to say is not as good as KOBE. THERE IS NOBODY ELSE IN THE LEAGUE THAT CAN DO WHAT HE DOES!!
> 
> *Who says KB cant' carry a team?*
> Did they watch tonite. This isn't the only time either. He does it consistently whenever they need him. There is no stopping Mr. Clutch. How many times has he dragged this team to victory?


Hmmm Reggie Miller can do what Kobe does, as he has been doing it for 10 plus years. Kobe will also be doing it for the next 10 years, so its all good. Allen is pretty clutch too, considering his talent and his stature.

Also, dont assume that Kobe is this invincible monster every single time he steps onto the court. Last night, he was, but only in the fourth quarter. I can remember a few games even this season where Kobe disappeared in the final 2 minutes, especially before Shaq came back. Dont get me wrong, i'm not trying to take anything from his performance last night, but posts like this serve no purpose, unless your goal was for me to reply and point out things that are obviously not true.

Kobe definately played his heart out last night. Kobe is definately one of the best players in the NBA. However, as great as last night's game was, it doesnt mean that Kobe is the undisputed best player in the NBA. This was a night that Tim Duncan had 29, 10 and 8 blocks. If Kobe did that, i dont think we would EVER hear the end of it. Kobe had the performance of a lifetime last night, but you dont have to rub it in when us "kobe-haters" (what a stupid word) are agreeing with you that Kobe was incredible last night. Grow up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm Reggie Miller can do what Kobe does, as he has been doing it for 10 plus years. Kobe will also be doing it for the next 10 years, so its all good. Allen is pretty clutch too, considering his talent and his stature.
> ...



This is once again a ridiculous refrain. Every time Kobe has a great performance the Haters say it was great but, lets just enjoy his brillance, Reggie Miller has never averaged 25 ppg in any one season so to say Reggie can do what Kobe does is stupid to say.Sure Reggie has had some great clutch performances but outside of that there's no comparison Reggies been nothing special outside of his late game heroics. People talked about reggie after his peformance against Jersey as if he was the greatest clutch player of all time. He has made great clutch plays but he averaged 16ppg last year thats all. He's no where near the game long thorn in the side that Kobe is. Kobe many times helps his team claim victory before any late game heroics ever have to occur. Sure Reggie wakes up in the clutch but sometimes in between he's asleep at the wheel. Kobe was granted for three quarters last night but usually he brings it steady all game long. Face facts Kobe's great maybe the best in the league some haters act as if he shouldn't even be in that conversation. 

Kobe has had better games than Duncans game last night so what same talk as we have today about last nights game. We're in the lakers forum reveling in the glory of OUR favorite team and OUR favorite player so if you feel as if your face is being rubbed in it go somewhere else we don't have to rub it in anyones face because Laker fans believe he's the best anyway get it we're Laker fans so we don't have to have objectivity, you're the one who needs to grow up in a Laker FORUM telling Laker fans to chill you go chill somewhere else then. In here its all Laker all the time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's always the same old story...Kobe dislikers come in here and try to demean Kobe's brilliance...yet, if they had a chance to have Kobe on *their* team, they would take him in a New York minute.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> This is once again a ridiculous refrain. Every time Kobe has a great performance the Haters say it was great but, lets just enjoy his brillance, Reggie Miller has never averaged 25 ppg in any one season so to say Reggie can do what Kobe does is stupid to say.Sure Reggie has had some great clutch performances but outside of that there's no comparison Reggies been nothing special outside of his late game heroics. People talked about reggie after his peformance against Jersey as if he was the greatest clutch player of all time. He has made great clutch plays but he averaged 16ppg last year thats all. He's no where near the game long thorn in the side that Kobe is. Kobe many times helps his team claim victory before any late game heroics ever have to occur. Sure Reggie wakes up in the clutch but sometimes in between he's asleep at the wheel. Kobe was granted for three quarters last night but usually he brings it steady all game long. Face facts Kobe's great maybe the best in the league some haters act as if he shouldn't even be in that conversation.


This is once again a ridiculous refrain. Every time Kobe has a great performace the Laker fans say it was great and nothing will surpass it. Of course Kobe is way better and more clutch then Reggie Miller, because he has more points, even though he takes more shots then Reggie Miller and goes to the line more meaning even more attempts (even more so, Kobe came off the bench for 2 years, to Miller's 1, and have averaged 2.6 more attempts a game and .6 more free throws a game)... so to say Reggie can do what Kobe does is stupid to say. Sure Reggie has had some great clutch performaces but outside of that there's no comparison, Reggies been nothing special outside of his late game heroics, even though we were not comparing Reggie and Kobe, but actually how they both carry a team, and both are clutch. People talked about Reggie after his performace against Jersey as if he was the greatest clutch player of all time. He has made great clutch playes but he averaged 16 ppg last year that all, except he was surrounded by players who are regarded more so then just role players. He's no where near the game long thorn in the side that Kobe is, Reggies...

*1994 Easter Conference Finals performance, 25 points in the 4th quarter, 39 overall, helping his team to a 93-86 victory after being behind in the start of the 4th... doesn't count for anything.

*1995 Eastern Conference Semifinals, where Miller scored 8 points in 8.9 seconds, to bring the Pacers from behind in the closing moments mean nothing. Kobe scores 8 points in 8.9 seconds weekly, just watch more closely.

*1998 Eastern Conference Semifinals, once again against the Knicks, Reggie only hit a 3, instead of getting fouled for a 4 point play, because of that the Pacers had to win in overtime... see how he isn't a thorn as much as Kobe yet? I got more... even though he scored 38 points.

*1998, Easter Conference Finals, with a badly sprained ankle, and Jordan defending him, Miller hit only another 3... Pacers were lucky to win.

*In 1998, Miller took 14 game-breaking or winning shots, mostly 3, but the unclutch guy missed 2 of them. See how Kobe is still more clutch?

*2001, Playoffs, first round, Miller hit a deep 3, while Iverson was guarding him, to beat the top seeded Sixers. Hey no biggie.

*And everyone lets close our eyes and pertend the Jersey heriocs are out the door too.

Kobe many times helps his team claim victory before any late game heroics ever has to occur, and Shaq has nothing to do with it. Sure Reggie wakes up in the clutch but sometimes in between he's asleep at the wheel, Kobe doing almost nothing in the first 3 quarters of the games against the Mavs has never happened before. Miller never brings it for the whole game like Kobe. Face facts, Kobe's great maybe the best in the league some haters act as if he shouldn't even be in the conversation.



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Kobe has had better games than Duncans game last night so what same talk as we have today about last nights game. We're in the lakers forum reveling in the glory of OUR favorite team and OUR favorite player so if you feel as if your face is being rubbed in it go somewhere else we don't have to rub it in anyones face because Laker fans believe he's the best anyway get it we're Laker fans so we don't have to have objectivity, you're the one who needs to grow up in a Laker FORUM telling Laker fans to chill you go chill somewhere else then. In here its all Laker all the time.


This is exactly it, Laker fans feel he is the best. You don't have to be objective, which sometimes you aren't. I only did the post above cause once again you called someone's statement stupid or what not. From what you said, isn't it stupid to have called Kobe more clutch now? And I do recall him air-balling some 3s his first couple years, when they were in the playoffs. That clutch? From the above stats I got from nba.com and they referred to him as Mr. Clutch... but I guess nba.com is stupid as well... aren't they?



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> It's always the same old story...Kobe dislikers come in here and try to demean Kobe's brilliance...yet, if they had a chance to have Kobe on *their* team, they would take him in a New York minute.


Of yes, he is one of the top 5 players in the league hands down. And yes I would love him on my team, anyone that denies it is a down right liar.

-Petey


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Wow Petey, that was an outstanding post!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Let me add my congrats to a amazing comeback! Outstanding.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

-Petey-

Lakers fans don't have to act objectional because Kobe is the best overall player in the league.

Reggies' three in 2001 should not be noted because Reggie failed to deliver, the three was obviously after the buzzer and today, it would not have counted. They lost the series anyway.

Kobe has played, what, 8, 9 years less than Reggie. And still Kobe may have more clutch performances in bigger games (WCF) than Reggie.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even read my post and what it was in reference to?
Shobe42 says: *This is why Tracy McGrady, Allen Iverson, KG, Duncan, and whoever else you want to say is not as good as KOBE. THERE IS NOBODY ELSE IN THE LEAGUE THAT CAN DO WHAT HE DOES!! * 
To which i replied: *Hmmm Reggie Miller can do what Kobe does, as he has been doing it for 10 plus years. Kobe will also be doing it for the next 10 years, so its all good. Allen is pretty clutch too, considering his talent and his stature.* 

How is this ridiculous???
Shobe42 was referring to Kobe's clutchness when he stated that there is nobody else in the league that can do what kobe does. I argued that Reggie Miller can. Reggie has more than proven throughout his career that he is an extremely clutch player, in fact many would call him the most clutch shooter of all time. Putting Reggie in the same league as Kobe Bryant in terms of clutchness is a compliment, not an insult.
As for Reggie not ever averaging 25 points in a game? well, you are right. However, this has NOTHING to do with clutch factor.
You say that reggie is never the game long thorn that Kobe is and he never wins games before clutch time. Hmm lets see: Kobe's career high in points = 56. Reggies career high in points = 57. i guess 57 from one player just isnt enough to be a game long thorn in the side.
Kobe was as asleep in teh first half two nights ago as Reggie ever has.

Finally, i am not here to say that Reggie Miller is a better player than Kobe Bryant cause hes not. However, IMO Reggie is a better clutch shooter than Kobe hands down, as Kobe is NOT a pure shooter like Reggie is. That was the point of my post. Reggie is as much a clutch player as Kobe is, if not even more. By the end of his career, I'm sure that Kobe will have surpassed him, but right now, Reggie gets the nod. I am NOT a kobe-hater. I think kobe bryant is the number 2 player in the league right now. If that makes me a "hater", so be it. I just hate the complete ignorance of some of the posts that are being made around here. Kobe is an excellent player, but he does have flaws and he does have bad nights. Every player does. Accept that and realize that some players may put forward reasons for their dominance just as Kobe does. I will not attack you if you want to say that Kobe is the best in the league this year because its a plausible statement. But i will challenge any facts or statements that i disagree with. If that is ridiculous, so be it.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

oh come on ! you guys are all biased for kobe!


Lets' see you post with some sense, all you say is the same junk over and over


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You better become more thoughtful in your posts, FoxyBoy. These little one-liners are grating on everyone's nerves, and it isn't necessary. Let's have some thoughtful detailed posts, for a change.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> You better become more thoughtful in your posts, FoxyBoy. These little one-liners are grating on everyone's nerves, and it isn't necessary. Let's have some thoughtful detailed posts, for a change.


hey Ron, why are you even wasting your time with this guy. Seriously, have you ever read an insightful post from him. I don't mean to bash, but one liners are his thing. He never writes more than a few words, no paragraphs, let alone thoughtful detail. 
What can you do?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> -Petey-
> 
> Lakers fans don't have to act objectional because Kobe is the best overall player in the league.
> ...


Does being the best overall player mean that he is the best scorer, best passer, best rebounder? Until you reach that point in everyone's eye, it's best to be objectional. Furthermore what is the point of being on the board, to share ideas or beat your ideas into others? To share, you have to be objectional.

And dude, Miller's 3 counted, so don't go there.

If the Pacers won that game, it would not have been rewritten in the record books, so it counts. Even though they lost, his shot is in the books, it counts. That adds to his lore. Based upon what you are saying, since the 3 point line was added to the game later, scores from other eras should be looked at differently?

Hey lets add 2 or 3 points to every Oscar Robertson performace... if he had the line then, he would have hit a few.

Hey lets add a few points to Bird's totals over his career, the line has been brought in since his retirement.

Lastly I don't think anybody who has been watching b-ball would blame Reggie for not winning a title. Dude plays his heart out, he does carry that team, or he did, his team mates to me and I am sure others were what held him back from holding up a trophy.

-Petey


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

PETEY-May I Quote shobe42's great post.



> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> *Kobe Bryant* 2002 playoffs Game 4 v. Spurs. Spurs lead by one. The night before KB(not shaq) outscored the entire Spurs team in the 4th. He has the ball at the top of the key and loses it. Fisher recovers and it looks like Kobe couldn't perform magic for the second straight game. Fish misses the jumper and the rebound bounces high. Wait a second, kobe bryant jumps over the seven foot Tim Duncan and grabs the board. He puts it back up and in for the game winning shot and to ice the series. What a star.
> 
> 
> ...


As you can see-Kobe has had his share of clutch moments as well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I gave you 20 accounts... one very similar to the Dallas / Lakers game, and others that even the most hardcore of KB fans have to admit would be hard to imagine happening...

This is similar to the last game... the one that triggered this thread.



> *1994 Easter Conference Finals performance, 25 points in the 4th quarter, 39 overall, helping his team to a 93-86 victory after being behind in the start of the 4th... doesn't count for anything.


I don't have data on this, but I wonder what is the next shortest time to score 8 points, excluding at what time it happened in the game.



> *1995 Eastern Conference Semifinals, where Miller scored 8 points in 8.9 seconds, to bring the Pacers from behind in the closing moments mean nothing. Kobe scores 8 points in 8.9 seconds weekly, just watch more closely.


-Petey


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> Based upon what you are saying, since the 3 point line was added to the game later, scores from other eras should be looked at differently?
> 
> ...


I didn't mean for you to get the impression that I thought anything about the three point line. Today it would not have counted because of instant replay.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

My point was as it was valid then, it's still valid. It doesn't matter the rules were changed after, because with saying that, you need to discredit everyone shot that counted after the buzzer...

-Petey


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> My point was as it was valid then, it's still valid. It doesn't matter the rules were changed after, because with saying that, you need to discredit everyone shot that counted after the buzzer...
> 
> -Petey


Oh, OK, I missed that, Reggies still a great player and has made many great shots.


----------

